# Vous bossez dans le commerce ?



## Maxime63 (19 Mars 2008)

Salut  , je suis en 1èreS et je viens de complètement changer mon orientation (je veux être pilote (chasse ou ligne), mais bien que je sois déjà pilote privé pour des raisons de santé (oreilles et cervicales) ça va être chaud. 

J'ai toujours été très intéressé par le commerce mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire (HEC, ESC...), dans quelle branche partir etc...J'aime bien le Marketing, promouvoir des choses etc...

Donc j'aimerai bien que vous ma parliez un peu de votre cursus, de votre fonction dans le commerce, ce que vous avez a faire etc... (et le rapport avec le monde Apple ^^)
Comme y'a pas mal de "grands" ici ça pourrai être sympa :!

Merci, bonne journée a vous !


----------



## elKBron (19 Mars 2008)

ben pour commencer HEC est une ESC 

ensuite, oriente toi vers des ESC homologuées par l'Etat. N'oublie pas que tu dois auparavant entrer dans des classes prépas (la voie "royale"), puis passer des concours pour pouvoir pretendre entrer dans ces écoles.

Si tes résultats scolaires t'empêchent d'entrer dans des classes prépas, il existe aussi des ecoles de commerce à prépas intégrées. Là, les concours se passent pendant l'année de terminale (style IPAG, ISEG)

Enfin, n'oublie pas que tu peux poursuivre une carrière scientifique, et à bac+4 par exemple faire en parallèle un MBA à HEC par exemple.
De cette manière, tu pourrais t'amuser à être ingénieur en aéronautique et compléter ton cursus avec un beau diplôme estampillé d'un beau logo de HEC

(par rapport à mes infos, c'est l'ESSEC qui a le vent en poupe depuis quelques années, quand même )


----------



## Maxime63 (19 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> ben pour commencer HEC est une ESC
> 
> ensuite, oriente toi vers des ESC homologuées par l'Etat. N'oublie pas que tu dois auparavant entrer dans des classes prépas (la voie "royale"), puis passer des concours pour pouvoir pretendre entrer dans ces écoles.
> 
> ...



MBA, je pense pas que ce soit MacBook Air ? 

Sinon j'ai aussi une énorme envie, faire au moins un an de mes études New York ou Londres (dans un pays Anglophone quoi).
Au niveau du BAC, tu est passé par quelle série ?

Après au niveau scientifique, je verrai car même si j'aime ça, j'ai toujours eu un sens du commerce un peu développer (sans me vanter), mon père étant chef d'entreprise et je m'intéresse beaucoup a sa boite, comment il fait etc... mais moi mon truc c'est pas d'être "cloitré" derriere un bureau chez EADS ou Dassault a dessiner des fuselages etc...je préfère les choses genre marketing, voir du monde, décider des choses.

Jsais pas si j'arrive a être clair :sick:

Jvais j'ter un coup d'oeil sur l'ESSEC 

CIA !


----------



## elKBron (19 Mars 2008)

ok. je te donnes un exemple très simple :
tu fais une prepa scientifique, tu rentres à l'X, tu vas ensuite à Toulouse à SupAero, tu te fais une année au MIT à Boston. Bref, t es un super ingnieur en aeronautique, ce qui se fait de mieux sur le marché.
Tu rentres en France, tu as déjà ta place de réservée à la DGA (délegation générale de l'armement). Résultat, tu bosses dans le milieu de l'aéronautique et tu es preneur de décisions pour le ministère de la défense.

Ca te plait mieux ? 

sinon, j'ai un Bac S spé maths, mais je n'ai rien fait de tout ce dont je parle (suis informaticien). mes propos sont fondés sur des personnes qui gravitent autour de moi professionnellement 

note : MBA = Master of Business Administration


----------



## Maxime63 (19 Mars 2008)

Merci, ça me permet d'avoir d'autre perspectives, mais en fait je me demande si j'ai vraiment envie de continuer dans le scientifique... Après faut je vois en quoi correspond la métier d'ingénieur aéro, mais je pense plus pencher vers le commerce 

Merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2008)

> Vous bossez dans le commerce ?


Non... Et toi ?...


----------



## Maxime63 (19 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Et toi ?...


Très...constructif comme message _


----------



## elKBron (19 Mars 2008)

ah ben y a toujours un risque à poster au Bar... ma réponse fut sérieuse, d'autres ne le seront pas


----------



## Maxime63 (19 Mars 2008)

Eheh ^^

Sinon blague a part, ça y est, tout a l'heure j'ai viré mon PC Windows et j'ai juste mon MB sur mon bureau, waahouuuu ca change ^


----------



## Maxime63 (19 Mars 2008)

C'est ma tournée, une conso pour une réponse a ma petite question


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> C'est ma tournée, une conso pour une réponse a ma petite question



J'ai monté mon commerce, je fabrique ce que je vend, et je fais de la prestation de service sur ce qu'on fabriqué mes prédécesseurs. Pas d'école de commerce. Juste mon savoir faire et celui des anciens transmis depuis des siècles 

Il y a un mac pour faire toute la gestion administrative et comptable, la com...


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2008)

Ne fais pas ca Maxime, ne deviens pas vendeur....
Faire consommer les gens, consommer consommer, on dirait qu'il n'y a que ça.
T'as pas d'autres passions dans la vie?
Tu n'a pas d'autres idées?

HEu.......chanteur par exemple.......


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

NED a dit:


> Ne fais pas ca Maxime, ne deviens pas vendeur....
> Faire consommer les gens, consommer consommer, on dirait qu'il n'y a que ça.
> T'as pas d'autres passions dans la vie?
> Tu n'a pas d'autres idées?
> ...





NED, désolé mais je ne peux pas laisser passer ça.

vendeur, commercial, c'est 2 choses totalement différentes. L'un veut vendre ce qu'il a en stock sans compréhension des besoins du client.
l'autre va analyser le besoin et apporter une réponse conforme à la demande.

Alors oui, les études commerciales sont aussi intéressantes que le reste, les domaines sont variés, les débouchés infinis... maintenant, je te rejoins sur le coté "vendeur" qui m'exaspere, ce coté vendeur de foire, prêt à "cloquer" un produit au badaud qui a eu le malheur d'approcher et qui en est fier en plus!.

La vente ce n'est pas ça. C'est un processus d'écoute et d'analyse, c'est le montage d'une réponse appropriée, dans les limites d'un budget établi. Quand un de nos amis du forum passe 1/2 heure avec un clampin qui débarque avec sa question vague: 
voila msieur, je veux faire des photos du baptème de ma filleule, je n'y connais rien, qu'est ce que vous avez?
Un vendeur va chercher à lui fourguer le truc le plus chère et démesuré par rapport au besoin, le commercial va gentillement le diriger vers des compacts simples d'emplois et largement suffisant.

Crois moi, quand tu passes 1 an sur une affaire, que le contrat prend 3 mois à être négocier et signer et que 6 mois plus tard, ton offre sort sur le marché, que les premiers clients sont satisfaits... ben là, tu es content, fier du boulot accompli.

NB: je suis commercial, je vends à des opérateurs des solutions complexes de géolocalisation, ces solutions impliquent une trentaine de personnes à chaque fois, sur des cycles longs et des enjeux lourds et parfois risqués. 
J'ai ainsi "vendu" une solution d'appel d'urgence à un constructeur de voiture, imagines l'enjeu! diminuer de 20 minutes le temps d'intervention (c'est une vie sauvée, des millions d'économies pour la société...). c'est pas le boulot du vendeur de pizza (que je respecte parce que sans lui, on mangerait pas grand chose), il faut coordonner toute une équipe, monter l'offre, s'assurer des délais, être dans les clous coté budget... une vraie aventure  

Sans les commerciaux, qui saurait qu'une technologie existe et comment elle fonctionne? par le net? qui saurait que ça existe? par la publicité? qui a vendu l'espace?

Comme toujours, évitons les raccourcis et les amalgames. Aujourd'hui les commerciaux (les vrais) sont des ingénieurs avec des connaissances très précises dans leur domaine d'activité. Fini le temps de papa quand le VRP avait tout dans le coffre de la R16 et qu'il allait de ville en ville colporter ses produits. Là encore, sans lui, qui aurait su que CA EXISTAIT?

J'ai rdv tout à l'heure avec une société qui travaille dans la protection des travailleurs isolés (PTI), le besoin est de s'assurer qu'une personne étant dans un environnement "difficile" soit garantie en cas de malaise ou incident d'une intervention dans les meilleurs délais. Simple? hum:rose:  Non, pas simple, et ça va m'occuper quelques semaines, à chercher les bons partenaires, le bon centre de traitement, le bon fabricant... Alors si ça c'est simpliste, je suis simplet et vendeur. 
Et les équipes qui ont vendus les Airbus, des voleurs? des sagouins? des profiteurs?

Pour conclure ma diatribe: faire des études de commerce, c'est aussi valorisant qu'un diplôme d'ingénieur. Fonces si ça te plait, avec ton background, tu as toutes tes chances dans le high tech. 

Désolé de m'emporter.:rose:


----------



## Maxime63 (20 Mars 2008)

Salut, merci pour ta réponse !

Sinon tu as vendu le système pour les voitures a quelle marque, car j'ai vu ca au canada et j'ai trouvé vraiment con qu'on ai pas ça !

Tu parles de quel Background ?

Ciao


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Salut, merci pour ta réponse !
> 
> Sinon tu as vendu le système pour les voitures a quelle marque, car j'ai vu ca au canada et j'ai trouvé vraiment con qu'on ai pas ça !
> 
> ...



J'ai vendu ça à Renault, Mercedes et j'ai participé au projet Onstar de GM. Commercialement, c'est très long a mettre en place. Renault avait commercialisé Odysline mais a du stopper le projet mais va sûrement le lancer bientôt... comme les autres. Récemment, Maif et Maaf ont annoncé la sortie de "Geosécurité", je suis aussi dedans. 

En fait; c'est très con si on y ajoute pas d'autres services de confort tels que la navigation par GPS et du contenu "intelligent" du type programme de cinéma, infotraffic personnalisé, radars... C'est comme pour l'ABS et l'Airbag, tout le monde en veut mais personne ne veut payer. la seule solution est de l'inclure dans le prix de la voiture. Aujourd'hui personne n'accepte d'acheter une voiture sans ABS ou Airbag. Ca c'est du marketing! On vend pas des boites de petits pois en tête de gondole.

Pour ton background, je pense à tes facultés de pilote d'avion qui demande pas mal de maitrise sur des sujets diver et variés.


----------



## Maxime63 (20 Mars 2008)

Ok merci beaucoup !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2008)

Moi j'ai bien tenté de faire commerce de mon corps mais les études étaient trop longues.

Du coup je fais ça gratos.


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> NED, désolé mais je ne peux pas laisser passer ça.
> 
> vendeur, commercial, c'est 2 choses totalement différentes. L'un veut vendre ce qu'il a en stock sans compréhension des besoins du client.
> l'autre va analyser le besoin et apporter une réponse conforme à la demande.
> ...



euh ouais&#8230; t'as le droit d'avoir une mauvaise image des vendeurs mais t'es pas obligé de généraliser&#8230; On voit que tu ne m'as jamais acheté un appareil toi&#8230; (ni à mes collègues d'ailleurs&#8230; )


j'y crois pas, ce que les gens peuvent cracher sur les autres professions !! 

bon ok qu'on crache sur les anesthésistes ces drogués qui branlent rien ou qu'on crache aussi sur ces j'en-foutre de professeurs d'arts plastiques mais qu'on respecte un peu ceux qui bossent réellement merde !! 

j'espère qu'il n'y a pas de ce branleurs sur les forums, ils méritent rien qu'à être bannis !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2008)

J'ai beaucoup de respect pour votre courage et votre abnégation, vous, les jeunes ! ... sincèrement !
Je viens d'une génération (je suis né en 1949 !) où le travail coulait à flots, où les "grandes études" comme on les appelait alors, étaient l'exception et où le chômage était réduit à sa plus simple expression !
Le maître mot était "insouciance" ... on changeait de job comme on changeait de chemise, on apprenait sur le tas et on se débrouillait ... faut dire aussi qu'on était moins sollicité : pas de haute technologie qui nous donnait envie de claquer notre fric, pas de fringues hors de prix, des loyers modérés et une ambiance de fête quasi-permanente - notre seul souci, le rendez-vous avec les copains, le soir pour aller faire un baby, écouter Led Zep, et rigoler ensemble sans peur du lendemain !
J'ai quitté l'école à 18 ans (mes parents n'avaient pas la possibilité de me payer des études - cfr Zola ! - et je n'en avais pas trop envie non plus) ... quelques petits jobs et l'avènement du PC de bureau qui m'a donné envie d'en savoir plus ... autodidacte jusqu'au bout, j'ai suivi mon bonhomme de chemin pour terminer IT manager dans une énorme multinationale ... ce qui, entre nous ne m'a pas empêché de me faire virer il y a 3 ans pour cause de restructuration (en d'autres mots : casse-toi le vieux !:rateau...
Mes 3 enfants ont été universitaires et j'ai connu leur acharnement, leur douleur et leur stress quasi permanent doublé de l'angoisse de ne pas trouver de job malgré un diplôme de haut niveau...
Alors, je le répète : "chapeau !!!" - vous naviguez dans un environnement plus hostile que celui que j'ai connu, on vous presse comme des citrons pour avoir le fameux "papier" qui, maintenant est indispensable pour ouvrir certaines portes, et ... vous vous en sortez !
Vous avez mon admiration et mon respect ... ce que vous faites, j'en aurai été incapable !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2008)

...euh ! désolé ... double post !
ps : on voit quand même que je n'ai pas de diplômes hein !!!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Mars 2008)

Ca fait plaisir de voire des gens qui veulent faire une prépa en 1ere ^^

Moi je suis dans mon année de spé qui va s'achever dans 3 semaines puis après les concours...

Ensuite si le millieu de l'aeronautique t'interesse, il y a des formations interessantes a l'ENAC par exemple genre TSSAC qui est vraiment sympa si on ne veut pas faire de classe prepa et etre dans le milieu aeronautique


----------



## Maxime63 (20 Mars 2008)

En fait je pense pas faire de l'aéronautique mon métier, sauf dans le pilotage apres, j'ai le temps de me spécialiser !

Et oui, en 1ere on se rend compte que l'orientation c'est vachement important !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Mars 2008)

En première je jouais au tarot pendant mes heures de libres, soit a peu près la moitié de la journée... Je suis deja nostalgique a mon age ^^


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Et oui, en 1ere on se rend compte que l'orientation c'est vachement important !


_
ah ouais ? moi c'est en Maitrise que je me suis dit que je n'étais pas fait pour produire des carraghénanes, xanthanes et autres cochonneries &#8230; _


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> euh ouais&#8230; t'as le droit d'avoir une mauvaise image des vendeurs mais t'es pas obligé de généraliser&#8230; On voit que tu ne m'as jamais acheté un appareil toi&#8230; (ni à mes collègues d'ailleurs&#8230; )


Tu as tout à fait raison, car ça se voit qu'il n'a jamais eu affaire à Mackie...:rateau:

genre :_*"bon alors gé coler un postiteuh sur vautre facture = 3,26&#8364;
j'ai attacher les feuilles avec 1 trobone = 1,20&#8364;
pi jé mi une agraphe paskeu le tombone il sété fé la mâle :hein:= 2,1&#8364; 
plus le totale dela factuure ki fé :rateau: = 451,21&#8364;
plus le tapi de souris que vou avé chourré en dousse = 16&#8364; + 28,32&#8364; de frés de gestion pour incidan de vol 
ça vous fé en toute = 892&#8364; et on ren pa la moné :love:"*
_
 Après ça, quand tu vas acheter un appareil à Alèm & Cie, t'as l'impression d'être reçu comme au Georges V _
_


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bon ok qu'on crache sur les anesthésistes ces drogués qui branlent rien


On voit que tu ne m'a jamais acheté de morphine toi (ni à mes collègues d'ailleurs...)! 
Je te fais ma spéciale quand tu veux. A côté la sédation palliative c'est de la Tourtel! 

Bon le truc par contre c'est que c'est pas donné mais faut bien bouffer murde!


----------



## spud34 (21 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> NED, désolé mais je ne peux pas laisser passer ça.
> 
> vendeur, commercial, c'est 2 choses totalement différentes. L'un veut vendre ce qu'il a en stock sans compréhension des besoins du client.
> l'autre va analyser le besoin et apporter une réponse conforme à la demande.
> ...




Mais c'est du grand n'imorte quoi, ce post empli de mépris! Tu ne décris pas le rôle de vendeur, mais ton expérience avec de mauvais vendeurs. Je suis responsable d'un magasin et la chose sur laquelle j'insiste le plus auprès de mon équipe est, bien entendu, la recherche des besoins du client et une proposition en adéquation avec ceux-ci, quitte à renvoyer ce dernier vers un autre magasin... La vente est un secteur dévalorisé à tous niveaux, et c'est bien le drame; c'est souvent considéré comme un secteur où vont les personnes en difficulté, sans motivation. Pourtant, le travail en magasin nécessite des connaissances techniques, relationnelles et une manière de s'exprimer impeccable. Ca n'est pas toujours le cas, c'est vrai, mais la généralisation ici, comme partout, est stupide. Pour ma part, je m'emporte et je n'en suis pas désolée...


----------



## elKBron (21 Mars 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...euh ! désolé ... double post !
> ps : on voit quand même que je n'ai pas de diplômes hein !!!!!



rien à voir, c'est juste la tremblote d'Alzheimer 
la preuve, tu l'oublies !!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Mais c'est du grand n'imorte quoi, ce post empli de mépris! Tu ne décris pas le rôle de vendeur, mais ton expérience avec de mauvais vendeurs. Je suis responsable d'un magasin et la chose sur laquelle j'insiste le plus auprès de mon équipe est, bien entendu, la recherche des besoins du client et une proposition en adéquation avec ceux-ci, quitte à renvoyer ce dernier vers un autre magasin... La vente est un secteur dévalorisé à tous niveaux, et c'est bien le drame; c'est souvent considéré comme un secteur où vont les personnes en difficulté, sans motivation. Pourtant, le travail en magasin nécessite des connaissances techniques, relationnelles et une manière de s'exprimer impeccable. Ca n'est pas toujours le cas, c'est vrai, mais la généralisation ici, comme partout, est stupide. Pour ma part, je m'emporte et je n'en suis pas désolée...


Et pour une fois, je ne peux qu'approuver. Cette analyse à l'emporte-pièce témoigne de l'absence complète d'empathie de la part de son auteur, ce qui pourtant est un pré-requis de la profession dont il se targue d'être un chatoyant exemple&#8230;
Pas bon de cataloguer son prochain. Pas bon.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

bon ok, je me suis mal exprimé apparemment.

En fait je dis rigoureusement la même chose que Alem ou Spud en n'employant pas le bon mot.

Je rebondissais sur le post de Ned qui déconseillait à notre jeune ami des études de commerce sous le prétexte du consumérisme à tout crin de ces années.

Ce que j'ai voulu dire; c'est que justement il ne faut pas confondre "vendeur" au sens où malheureusement beaucoup l'entendent de nos jours avec VENDEUR/commercial qui assure un rôle de conseil vis à vis des clients. J'ai d'ailleurs eu un échange sur ce sujet avec l'un d'entre vous et nous PARLIONS d'éthique du commerce.

Pour le mépris, oui, j'en ai pour ceux (et donnez leur le nom qui vous plait) qui se vantent d'avoir refilé le truc le plus cher du magasin à un quidam qui venait acheter 3 vis. J'ai d'ailleurs appuyé dans mon post sur la démarche d'écoute et de conseil versus "je te cloque  le produit le plus chère parce que tu n'y connais rien".

Le commerce, j'en fais depuis des années et ma réaction a été la même que Spud et d'autres. Et un bon commercial/vendeur se doit d'avoir une éthique, ce qui est la majorité des cas. J'ai donc simplement bondi moi aussi sur l'amalgame entre consumérisme forcené et étude de commerce. Et non, définitivement non, je ne fais pas d'amalgames, j'ai beaucoup trop de respect pour tous ceux et quelque soit leur boulot qui bosse avec éthique et passion.

Donc, je vous prie à tous d'accepter mes plus plates excuses et de surtout ne pas me coller d'étiquettes (n'importe laquelle  d'ailleurs)


----------



## Maxime63 (24 Mars 2008)

Ok, le débat commercial/vendeur est clos !

Merci de vos apports


----------



## Chang (27 Mars 2008)

Ma petite experience c'est 4 ans de fac en commerce international et un MBA et je pensais trouver un job facilement. 

En fait jai jamais chercher en France, je suis partit en Chine avant la fin de mon MBA et meme si c'est un pays ou, pour un etranger, il est relativement aise de trouver un taf ou de creer sa boite, il n'est pas du tout facile d'attirer l'attention sur soi. Il est tout aussi difficile de se faire remarquer en Europe de si loin, comme de susciter un interet serieux chez le fournisseur tant que lui ne voit pas la premiere commande posee sur son bureau.

Ceux autour de moi qui reussissent le mieux sont ceux qui ont un diplome technique et qui ensuite se sont lances dans le commerce. Parce que pour vendre, faut connaitre son produit. Pour le controle qualite, faut connaitre tous les recoins du produit et ses matieres premieres etc etc ... Non seulement c'est une question de credibilite, mais aussi de pouvoir flairer les entourloupes des fournisseurs.

Au final, jai choisit de faire un boulot completement technique et j'espere utiliser cette transition pour rebondir sur un job plus commercial. Ma position actuelle fait que je suis aussi implique un peu dans l'aspect commercial mais sans y avoir la moindre influence. Ceci dit j'en apprends beaucoup.

Au final, les VIE sont des bonnes experiences pour un bout de chemin a l'etranger, je conseil beaucoup, surtout dans des pays comme la chine ou les contrats de travail sont soit inexistants, soit sans reel valeur juridique.


----------



## Maxime63 (27 Mars 2008)

Salut, merci.

Quand a moi j'ai fouiné, 2 solutions : 
     - Prépa commerciale scientifique puis concours Grandes Ecoles (HEC, ESSEC, ESCP....) => Chauuud ! Et je Sors BAC+0
     - IUT Commerce International avec Diplôme a la fin puis concours Grandes Ecoles (HEC, ESSEC, ESCP....). => Diplome assuré donc je sors BAC+2

Apres faut que je trouve ou y'a un IUT qui fait du commerce intl !

Si vous avez des avis ou autres allez y !


----------



## elKBron (27 Mars 2008)

tente la prépa. 
et SI tu te gauffres, tu peux très bien reprendre un IUT ou autre branche universitaire. Mais, comme tu auras acquis une certaine méthode et normalement une très bonne capacité de travail, tu réussiras d'autant mieux que si tu avais fait l'IUT d'entrée de jeu.

Bien entendu, pour assurer tes arrières, postule en prépas ET en IUT. mieux vaut avoir trop de choix que d'en être dénué et aller quelque part à contrecoeur.

enfin, si je puis me permettre, tu ne cite ques les 3 grandes écoles parisiennes. N'oublie pas qu'il y a de très bonnes ESC en province (Lyon, Marseille, Lille, bref renseigne toi encore un peu plus). tu sembles un peu trop te limiter dans ton rayon de recherche encore ...


----------



## Maxime63 (27 Mars 2008)

Ok, mais faire prépa puis IUT, c'est du temps, et de l'argent de gaché...
Je ne cite que les 3 parisiennes, y'en a d'autres certes, mais je vise celles ci en priorité ! Et j'ai envie de faire mes études a Paris !

Ma vraie question est : l'IUT prépare t-il bien a passer les concours des grandes ecoles, c'est le vrai soucis pour l'instant.

Bon allez je vais faire des maths, bonne soirée a vous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Bon allez je vais faire des maths, bonne soirée a vous




*Finalement, la manutention*
ça a du bon.


----------



## coimbrap (28 Mars 2008)

Salut Maxime.

D'abord une précision. Quand tu dis commerce, tu entends quoi ? La distribution (en mag), sur la route, commerce international, marketing ? 

Je ne pourrai te parler que de mon expérience de directeur de GSS en la ramenant à ton cas. Si tu devais t'orienter vers la distribution, sache que le diplôme n'est pas forcément un pré-requis, mais qu'il t'ouvrira certaines portes. Le temps de la promotion par le travail uniquement est quelque peu révolu. Et oui, la distribution évolue elle aussi (pour répondre à certains posts dithyrambique sur nos métiers). Je te dis ça parce que tu as parlé plusieurs fois du diplôme comme un but, une finalité. D'abord sache que, comme il a été dit, le diplôme ne t'assure pas du travail automatiquement...

S'il devait s'agir de la distribution, n'hésite pas à me contacter, je pourrai t'en parler si tu veux, histoire que tu puisses en voir plus clair. Sache juste que c'est un métier exigent (pas de week end ou de jours fériés) mais réellement passionnant. Et qu'au delà du commerce c'est surtout dans le management que tu t'éclates.


----------



## Maxime63 (28 Mars 2008)

Moi c'est plutôt commerce intl/marketing/Managment (MBA par exemple).

Je sais que le DUT ne m'assure pas de travail, mais ça serait comme une préparation aux grandes écoles, une prépa quoi, mais a la sortie un diplôme. Au moins si j'arrive vraiment pas a avoir une école, j'aurai quelquechose en poche, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec une prépa.
Mais je ne sais pas si un DUT me prépare vraiment a passer les concours, quelqu'un sais si c'est bien ?

Bonne journée a tous !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2008)

Ah, les écoles de commerce! 
Que de souvenirs! 
J'en ai fait une quand je suis sorti du lycée. 

J'ai supporté le ramassis de prétentieux sans esprit qui me servaient de camarades de promo pendant 2 mois. 
Après je suis parti. 




Comment ça, c'est le genre d'expérience qui n'apporte rien au sujet?


----------



## elKBron (28 Mars 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Comment ça, c'est le genre d'expérience qui n'apporte rien au sujet?


sisi, c'est une expérience importante, pour qu'il sache à quoi il va être confronté. c'est important de savoir ! Car si l'on sait que l'on ne supportera pas ce genre d'ambiance, autant passer son chemin de suite.

Mais peut-être qu'il fait DEJA partie de ce cette engeance


----------



## Maxime63 (28 Mars 2008)

hummm :hein:
Je suis pas du genre prétentieux 

Sinon j'ai trouvé des trucs sympa : Négocia a Paris : Bachelor en marketing et affaires internationales (3ans) apres le bac, et eventuellement apres dans la meme école Master ennégociation et affaire intl (2ans).

Ou l'ESC toulouse, Bachelor en Buisness & Management, spécialisé management intl.

L'IUP Commerce intl a Clermont (ma ville que j'ai envie de quitter!!)


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> hummm :hein:
> Je suis pas du genre prétentieux





Hé ben prépare toi à faire tache.


----------



## Maxime63 (28 Mars 2008)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> hummm :hein:
> Je suis pas du genre prétentieux
> 
> Clermont (ma ville que j'ai envie de quitter!!)



parfait :

je t'attends demain  9h-20h , 1h de pause et pas plus .... payé au smic evidemment mais attention, il y a les (petites ) commissions sur le c.a. 


Tu devra bosser dans une ambiance feutré avec  des clientes sucre d'orge , gentilles a souhaitf , sachants ce quelle voulent et surtout avec un sourire eblouissant  


ça te dis  ?  


et je oubliais : le poste est loin de clermont


----------



## Maxime63 (28 Mars 2008)

Euuuh 

Avec 5 ans d'études,  j'espere pouvoir toucher le SMIC avec un Coefficient différent de 1 devant !


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Euuuh
> 
> Avec 5 ans d'études,  j'espere pouvoir toucher le SMIC avec un Coefficient différent de 1 devant !



ça dépend

si comme moi t'as fait de la paléontologie avant, bah, euh c'est rapé !


----------



## Maxime63 (29 Mars 2008)

je parle dans le cas d'un master de commerce 

Ps: macgé sur mon iPod touch dans mon lit c'est sympa :d


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> je parle dans le cas d'un master de commerce
> 
> Ps: macgé sur mon iPod touch dans mon lit c'est sympa :d


COPIEUR !!!!!! 

Mais tu sais toujours pas faire les smileys !!!!!


----------



## Maxime63 (29 Mars 2008)

Bah sais pas ce qui se passe, je clique sur les smileys mais ca marche pas ...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Bah sais pas ce qui se passe, je clique sur les smileys mais ca marche pas ...




moi je les tape les smileys, je les clique pas c'est des chiffes molles les smileys, ya que les grandes baffes qu'ils connaissent !


----------



## chassdo (30 Mars 2008)

personnelement je me dirige aussi dans la commerce et j'ai choisi pour commencer l'iut. 
Je suis à l'iut de sceaux en techniques de commercialisation et j'aimerais ensuite intgrés advancia ou négocia j 'hésite encore pour obtenir un master 

je recommande fortement l'iut pour ceux qui veulent toucher tout de suite au commerce et éviter une prépa (ennuyeuse à mon gout )


----------



## Maxime63 (30 Mars 2008)

Moi je compte entrer directment en ecole de commerce apres le BAC (j'ai une 10N d'écoles qui correspondent a mon choix) avec concours a l'entrée.
Je compte faire 3 ans de licence ou Bachelor puis un Master (si possible continuer dans la meme ecole) avec au moins une année d'étude dans un pays anglophone


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2008)

Regardez les comme ils sont mignons.
Ils commencent déjà à essayer d'avoir la plus grosse. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Je compte faire 3 ans de licence ou Bachelor puis un Master (si possible continuer dans la meme ecole) avec au moins une année d'étude dans un pays anglophone



Pour le Bachelor, il faut écrire au 89 avenue Charles de Gaulle 92575 Neuilly-sur-Seine Cedex


----------



## Maxime63 (31 Mars 2008)

Pourquoi j'écrirai a M6 ? Je pense que tu parles a cause de ce navet d'emission de téléréalité...

Tu sors   :modo:


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Pourquoi j'écrirai a M6 ? Je pense que tu parles a cause de ce navet d'emission de téléréalité...
> 
> Tu sors  :modo:



 Bah, il y a bien des commerciaux qui l&#8217;on vendu le concept.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Tu sors   :modo:



Commence par être sélectionné et après on verra pour la rose  Cela dit comme le précise G2LOQ, il a bien fallu le vendre ce concept d'émission ; comme quoi ça doit pouvoir mener à tout les hautes études commerciales.
Un petit lien pour toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> L'IUP Commerce intl a Clermont (ma ville que j'ai envie de quitter!!)



Clermont on l'aime ou on la quitte


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2008)

C'est bien,
J'ai fait réagir du monde avec mon post précédant.  
C'était surement carricatural mais je veux dire simplement qu'en analysant un peu les filières àpres un bac en études suppérieures, on va vite voir que la moitié c'est du commercial !!!

Alors ok, c'est un boulot qui peut être super interressant, tout dépend du mode opératoire et du produit vendu.

Moi le mec dans sa conssession de bagnole qui vend des caisses ca me saoule.
La nana chez verbaudet qui est inccapable de te dire quel siège auto est le plus secure pour ton enfant ca me saoule aussi.

Je voulais exprimer ma position, et non sans connaître le sujet.:mouais: 

Je parle en connaissance de cause, ma femme est commerciale consultante sénior et elle vend et forme les gens sur des logiciels super complexes de dédouanement intracommunautaire import-export. Quand elle a passé 1 ou 2 ans a négocier son produit qui coute la peau des fesses à Addidas ou Tefal, elle va former les gens dessus sur plusieurs plate-formes pendant plusieurs années.
Alors oui, c'est valorisant et passionnant! Elle change de secteur d'activité en vendant et formant des gens de plusieurs corps de metiers, c'est cool... 
Mais tout dépend encore du produit.

A vot' bon coeur messieurs dames....


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> Moi le mec dans sa conssession de bagnole qui vend des caisses ca me saoule.



Je vois pas.
Le mec qui vend des caisses peut s'éclater aussi. Chaque client est différent, non?
Aucune vente n'est la même que la précédente, il me semble...



NED a dit:


> Je parle en connaissance de cause, ma femme est commerciale consultante sénior et elle vend et forme les gens sur des logiciels super complexes de dédouanement intracommunautaire import-export. Quand elle a passé 1 ou 2 ans a négocier son produit qui coute la peau des fesses à Addidas ou Tefal, elle va former les gens dessus sur plusieurs plate-formes pendant plusieurs années.
> Alors oui, c'est valorisant et passionnant!



Ah ben oui c'est génial.
Ben dis donc, si on avait tous besoin de faire un boulot de ce genre pour se sentir valorisé, on serait pas mal à s'être tirés une balle depuis longtemps, tu crois pas?


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je vois pas.
> Le mec qui vend des caisses peut s'éclater aussi. Chaque client est différent, non?
> Aucune vente n'est la même que la précédente, il me semble...



Bha oui c'est le top de faire le pilier de bureau chez toyota....
Apres y'en a qui doivent aimer ça si ca se trouve.:hein: 
Mais vendre une bagnole, tout dépend encore de la bagnole.
En tous cas qu'en j'entends à longueur de journée et voit tout le temps des pubs pour les bagnoles "a seulement 14999 euros seulement ! how trop de la balle !!!" on prend vraiment les gens pour des cons, comme si on achetait une voiture au même titre qu'une baguette de pain !!!  
C'est ça dans le commerce qui me saoule !
Certains vont me dire que c'est la pub, bha oui mais la pub c'est fait pourquoi au fait ???:rateau: 




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben oui c'est génial.
> Ben dis donc, si on avait tous besoin de faire un boulot de ce genre pour se sentir valorisé, on serait pas mal à s'être tirés une balle depuis longtemps, tu crois pas?


Ma femme est toujours vivante et ça fait 11 ans qu'elle trouve sont taf toujours aussi interressant. De plus, elle est assez grande pour changer de taf si ca lui chante vu le bagage qu'elle a.
Si on part de ce genre de reflexion on va se dire que le balayeur de la propreté de sa ville aurait dû déjà se suicider 20 fois.
Mais il n'y a pas de saut metier, tout dépend quelle intention tu y mets, quel interret tu y trouves. Si le balayeur ou l'éboueur kiffe se qu'il fait et qu'il y met du coeur, y'a pas de raison de s'arreter.
On ne bosse pas que pour la thune....:hein: 
Trop de parametres sont en jeu pour juger qui doit faire quel metier et pour quelles raisons il le fait. Ca le regarde.

Mais peut-être s'éloigne-ton du sujet bien que ceci soit lié.
Bref Bobby, c'est pas grave hein, mais je pense que tu juges un peu facilement le truc.

C'est la consommation de masse qui me déplait, et la façon dont on fait croire aux gens que cela est limite vital. 
Si quelqu'un veut faire de la vente, qu'il s'y mette, mais il faut savoir pourquoi et quelle implication celci  entraine derrière tout cela.


----------



## kisbizz (1 Avril 2008)

NED a dit:


> C'est ça dans le commerce qui me saoule !.... la pub/COLOR]
> .....
> 
> 
> Si quelqu'un veut faire de la vente, qu'il s'y mette, mais il faut savoir pourquoi et quelle implication celci  entraine derrière tout cela.



moi qui me saoule ce sont les clients !!!.....et tous ces "grands chef " sortis des grandes ecoles qui ne savent meme pas vendre une baguette de pain :mouais: 

je suis rentrée dans le commerce sans vraiment le vouloir...
j'ai voulu en sortir mais quand tu es dans une branche depuis  plusieurs années aucun patron prends le risque de t'embaucher pour une place que t'as jamais occupé , meme si tu es sur d'etre a l'hauteur, meme si  cet autre boulot comporte en partie ou totalment  ta passion.

je n'aime plus gerer des magasins , le personnels , etre en contact avec les clients de plus en plus difficiles parce que maintenant , les moyen financiers etant de plus en plus bas , 1 sous c'est un sous et on ne le depense plus aussi facilment que il y a quelques années en arriere 

je n'aime plus et pourtant je fais avec ....donnant toujours le meilleur de moi meme , meme si le coeur n'y est plus


----------

